# Leather care for watch straps?



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello,

Can anyone suggest a tried method with products for leather watch strap care. I have a couple vintage ones I dont use but would like to feed protect enhance etc. I am also curious hot to look after my modern ones. Ive noticed one of my wifes newish ones has already started to crack and split on the inside.

Im aware of leather care in general for shoes, sofas, bike seats etc but these are itmes you dont wear right on your skin.

Thanks


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Dilly said:


> Can anyone suggest a tried method with products for leather watch strap care


 I've always used this stuff without any problems.

Tack cleaner first,










Then some of this.










Best to try it on something that doesn't matter too much first.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I use Renapur leather balsam it works well for me


----------

